# Excellent Protein Prep



## Halfway (Nov 26, 2009)

I use a high quality protein powder for supplementing my diet. I am not a bodybuilder, but my lifestyle is very active and protein is critical for many reasons.

As a continuous prepper and very frugal with my hard earned dollars, use of powder in my stocks is a no-brainer. The particular brand I use gives 30 grams of protein per serving. 50 servings per container, and the container is $50. So, for a buck a serving I get the needed protein and a decent dump of calories.

The clincher is the shelf life. 2 year! 

In rotating stock, it is very easy to calculate the usage and then time the replacement at the most cost efficient moment. 

I also understand this can be an effective protein source for dogs in a crisis or extended crisis situation. This is from our trusted vet.

The brand of the powder is not as important as is getting a quality product that you can use. I have 3 to 4 containers in storage at all times. For an individual, that equates to up to 200 "meals" of high protein on standby.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Does anyone else store protein powder for long-term storage and/or supplementation? I see that there is a sale on Tanga.com on Weider's and I was debating picking up a couple of containers.


----------



## Roslyn (Feb 20, 2012)

I think that beans are a better bet. Cheaper, longer store time and you can plant and grow your own each year. You can do a lot with beans.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

And they are the magical fruit!


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

I wouldnt be surprised if the shelf life is just based on the additive that stops it from clumping up. I know there is a name for it but i cant remember it atm.

AH! anti caking agent is what i was thinking of

I used to buy protein powder, now i just buy 25kg sacks of whey. Basically the same stuff and seems to work well. And as roslyn said beans are another cheap good source, but i think you also need to add in rice to make it a complete protein.

Also if you vac seal in mylar it should last a long time i would think.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Protein Powder wows*

Protein powders are made from four basic sources: whey, rice, soy or egg, they also include sugars and other proteins found in natural foods like beans, veg, fruits and milk. By taking this powders you are missing fibers, needed for a proper digestion .Also keep in mind the chemicals added to keep this powder fresh.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Also a thing to consider is the amount of energy needed to cook beans. Generally you have to boil them for a considerable time.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have some Muscle Milk powder in my preps. I use it when weight training and started buying extra. They say it has a 2 year shelf life but we found a container at the department gym once that was about 4-5 years old and seemed just as fresh as new. Now I am focusing more on coconut products (oil & milk) but will still prep some protein powder when I can find it for crazy cheap.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Halfway said:


> I use a high quality protein powder for supplementing my diet. I am not a bodybuilder, but my lifestyle is very active and protein is critical for many reasons.
> 
> As a continuous prepper and very frugal with my hard earned dollars, use of powder in my stocks is a no-brainer. The particular brand I use gives 30 grams of protein per serving. 50 servings per container, and the container is $50. So, for a buck a serving I get the needed protein and a decent dump of calories.
> 
> ...


For prepping I use beans(lots of fiber), powered milk and egg and various dried or canned foods I rotate. Store what you eat, eat what you store. Can't see why protein drinks wouldn't work also. Not sure I'd drink a lot of it every day though, the quality, like vitamins, isn't regulated and apparently some have come up with some nasty stuff in it.


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

bahramthered said:


> Also a thing to consider is the amount of energy needed to cook beans. Generally you have to boil them for a considerable time.


If you have electricity, a crock pot is the way to go with cooking beans. After dinner the night before we plan on eating the beans, i put them in my crock pot, covered with 2-3 inches of water, and put it on high. Before I go to bed, I turn it to "low".

The next morning, before heading out to work or the barns, etc., I add whatever I want to the crock pot (tomato sauce, spices and dehydrated corn for chili, or just spices for refried beans, or even just some garlic and seasonings).

On low, the crock pot doesn't take much, but you can do a humongous batch this way, plenty to feed our family of four with leftovers for another meal, as well.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Watch out for those ingredients in protein powders. Some have some nasty stuff in it as additives, afulsame, nutrisweet, spenda, sucralose, high fructose corn syrup and other chemicals. I have only found one brand at Costco/Sam's and they rarely have it in stock. 

I have two jars on hand.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

VoorTrekker said:


> Watch out for those ingredients in protein powders. Some have some nasty stuff in it as additives, afulsame, nutrisweet, spenda, sucralose, high fructose corn syrup and other chemicals. I have only found one brand at Costco/Sam's and they rarely have it in stock.
> 
> I have two jars on hand.


What is the brand? I have a little protein powder and occasionally have a smoothie with it. I have bought single envelopes of many varieties to see if I like it, but I want to get something that is good and not just processed junk.


----------



## joggernot (Jul 8, 2013)

eddy_dvyvan said:


> I used to buy protein powder, now i just buy 25kg sacks of whey. Basically the same stuff and seems to work well.


Is there a box store that carries 25kg sacks of whey? Or is this something I have to order online?

Joggernot


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

joggernot said:


> Is there a box store that carries 25kg sacks of whey? Or is this something I have to order online?
> 
> Joggernot


Not sure over there but I order over the net and pick up locally. The whey is food grade but the warehouse i pick up from also sells it as an animal suppliment so maybe feed stores?


----------



## joggernot (Jul 8, 2013)

eddy_dvyvan said:


> Not sure over there but I order over the net and pick up locally. The whey is food grade but the warehouse i pick up from also sells it as an animal suppliment so maybe feed stores?


I have a feed store down the way, so I'll check with them. Thanks for the tip.

Joggernot


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

bahramthered said:


> Also a thing to consider is the amount of energy needed to cook beans. Generally you have to boil them for a considerable time.


Or grind the dried beans up & you'll have refried beans in 15 minutes. YUM!


----------

